# CRS pics



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

I'm experiementing with new food for my CRS and it looks as if they like it.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

vince,

Nice seeing your CRS over here...what food are you trying out?

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

milalic said:


> vince,
> 
> Nice seeing your CRS over here...what food are you trying out?
> 
> ...


The food is Shirakura CRS wafers. You can get it from a seller on aquabid.com

I heard it was good stuf so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Which seller was it vinnymac?


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

amber2461 said:


> Which seller was it vinnymac?


Um....no...I am vinnymac. :wink:


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

Here's a link to one of the auctions for the CRS food:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?food&1143435575


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

vinnymac said:


> Here's a link to one of the auctions for the CRS food:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?food&1143435575


Did you actually get it from that seller, "Friends" his feedback seems shady.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

He's good...had some misunderstanding with a seller regarding some fish, that is all. The guy does not write too much english either, so I imagine he has some difficulties with the language...

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

milalic said:


> He's good...had some misunderstanding with a seller regarding some fish, that is all. The guy does not write too much english either, so I imagine he has some difficulties with the language...
> 
> Cheers,
> Pedro


Yeah, it's obvious the seller doesn't speak English as his native langauge. However, he was prompt to contact me and shipped very quickly. I was very pleased with the transaction.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

hahahah~~actually I am using the same products....I got them one whole pack for $25 only. Just a little bit cheaper... 
Those are really great for CRS......
And beside the food, they do have other things really really good for CRS.
Like the (怪怪粉)wired power can make CRS more whiter and the 微生物の素 can increase the survival percentage of the baby CRS.
I think maybe that why I have around 400 CRS now....


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

kangshiang said:


> hahahah~~actually I am using the same products....I got them one whole pack for $25 only. Just a little bit cheaper...
> Those are really great for CRS......
> And beside the food, they do have other things really really good for CRS.
> Like the (怪怪粉)wired power can make CRS more whiter and the 微生物の素 can increase the survival percentage of the baby CRS.
> I think maybe that why I have around 400 CRS now....


Yeah, it's been about a week now and my CRS are doing great. I really like the new food and I plan to keep feeding them the same thing. I hope it helps with coloration even though I know genetics are more important.

I'm also planning to start feeding them fresh boiled spinach as a natural diet supplement.


----------

